# Transmisión digital en telefonía celular?



## juanej

Alguien me puede explicar en realidad como es la forma de transmisión en la telefonía celular?
Se supone que la transmisión es digital, pero según alguien lo digital es dentro del celular y no al transmitir a las torres, donde supuestamente es analógico porque supuestamente las transmisiones digitales son de corta distancia.


----------



## Andres Cuenca

Hola, 

Bienvenido al foro,

Tu pregunta es algo compleja no como pregunta sino en la forma de respondértela, pero vamos a ver:

Primero tenemos que diferenciar lo analógico de lo digital, las señales analógicas son continuas en el tiempo, es decir, puede tener valores infinitos en un momento determinado, en cambio las señales digitales son discontinuas; como por ejemplo las señales binarias que solo tienen dos valores alto o bajo.

Esta simple diferencia marca la pauta en la forma de procesar y trasmitir las señales. El procesamiento de señales digitales es simple en comparación con las señales análogas, pero su transmisión es ineficiente. Por eso las señales digitales para ser transmitidas ya sea a corta o larga distancia por medios inalámbricos es montada sobre una señal portadora de origen analógico. Esto queda mas claro con este ejemplo:

En telefonía GSM se utiliza para la transmisión un tipo de modulación analogía llamada GSMK (Gaussean Minimum Shift Keying) la cual cambia la frecuencia de la portadora a un ritmo dado por una señal digital con modulación NRZ. 

Como vez se transmite analógicamente. Aunque se podrían utilizar modulaciones enteramente digitales para transmitir ya sean NRZ, NRZI, Manchester, etc.. este tipo de modulaciones no son eficientes para enviar datos por radiofrecuencia. Pero si se utilizan para transmisión de datos por cable, bueno esto es harina de otro costal, o de otro tema en este foro.

Espero haber aclarado tu duda,


Saludos,
Li-ion.


----------



## gonzalo

Hola, leí la respuesta y sabes me interesaría saber mas acerca de este tema tendrías algún material para consultar o alguna pagina de referencia
Li-ion te lo agradecería ..

chauuuu


----------



## Andres Cuenca

Hola gonzalo,

Bienvenido al foro.

Sobre la transmisión de señales en telefonía y en general, hay mucha información, se mas especifico acerca de lo que quieres saber, así te podremos ayudar mejor.

Saludos,
Li-ion.


----------



## h22429005

Viejo lo que se hace al transmitir, es que una señal analógica como la voz es muestreada y discretizada, es decir se le da un tratamiento digital, además se filtra para transmitir las componentes espectrales de mayor densidad de potencia.
La ventaja que brinda el discretizarla es que se conocen métodos efectivos que permiten reconstruir con gran éxito las señales digitales, cosa que contrasta con las señales analógicas víctimas del ruido e interferencias. 
Como verás en éste fenómeno intervienen muchas disciplinas así que es necesario que especifiques un poco pues el material relacionado va desde procesos estocásticos hasta comunicaciones digitales pasando por microprocesadores, medios de transmisión y Procesamiento digital de señales, sin incluir la parte técnica de asunto.


----------



## multiplexbear

Bueno, me gustaria preguntar si tendrán un articulo sobre los medios de transmisión para telefonía celular, puesto que necesito hacer un trabajo al respecto, y por el momento no he encontrado demasiada información, y pues bueno, se les agradecería demasiado, por cierto muy buen foro


----------



## giaco

hola gente! se que este foro es para informaciónrmarse sobre transmisiones inalambricas, pero si por casualidad conocen algun metodo que no sea tan costoso y dficil de implementar para realizar una transmision de datos a mas o menos 10 metros?
saludos y gracias de antemano.... =)


----------



## El nombre

busca los módulos a 439Mhz que van de cine.


----------



## chicorrellana

buenas
se podría utilizar mi celular para controlar una maquina al otro lado del mundo, o en terminos mas realistas, podria hackear la señal de mi celular para que en lugar de enviar "sonidos digitales" envie información digital, ¿que aplicacion tendria que utilizar para convertirla?, ¿y como decodificarlaen el receptor? , (en todo caso que fuera posible). yo se que existen muchas complicaciones, pero si tan solo me podrian dar una pagina donde investigar sobre este tema estaria muy agradecido


----------



## Chico3001

chicorrellana dijo:
			
		

> buenas
> se podría utilizar mi celular para controlar una maquina al otro lado del mundo, o en terminos mas realistas, podria hackear la señal de mi celular para que en lugar de enviar "sonidos digitales" envie información digital, ¿que aplicacion tendria que utilizar para convertirla?, ¿y como decodificarlaen el receptor? , (en todo caso que fuera posible). yo se que existen muchas complicaciones, pero si tan solo me podrian dar una pagina donde investigar sobre este tema estaria muy agradecido



  de cual fumaste?    

Ya hablando en serio necesitarias todo un doctorado en ingenieria computacional y otro en celulares. En terminos practicos si es posible mandar un troyano de celular a celular y de alli a una computadora via bluetooth y despues controlarla remotamente... pero para lograrlo necesitarias conocer bien las vulnerabilidades de windows y de los celulares. Cosa que no es nada facil de aprender ya que ambos se mantienen en constante actualizacion para evitar errores que lleven a aplicaciones como la que describes...


----------



## zaiz

chicorrellana dijo:
			
		

> buenas
> se podría utilizar mi celular para controlar una maquina al otro lado del mundo, o en terminos mas realistas, podria hackear la señal de mi celular para que en lugar de enviar "sonidos digitales" envie información digital, ¿que aplicacion tendria que utilizar para convertirla?, ¿y como decodificarlaen el receptor? , (en todo caso que fuera posible). yo se que existen muchas complicaciones,



¿Te refieres a controlar 

a) una computadora, o 

b) una máquina como un motor en una fábrica, una producción, una alarma, una cerradura, un aparato médico, información de texto tipo ascii, etc?. 

Si es esto último (b), no es necesario hackear nada. Sólo manejas las señales adecuadas. 
Pero igual, si conoces bien el punto (b), podrías entrarle al punto (a).


----------



## chicorrellana

> de cual fumaste?



jajaaa, es cierto, bueno no me explique bien lo reconozco, no me refería a controlar una computadora sino como decía zaiz en el punto b)" una máquina como un motor en una fábrica, una producción, una alarma, una cerradura, un aparato médico, información de texto tipo ascii, etc",
y gracias por la información, en unos momentos la voy a revisar.


----------



## Chico3001

ah... eso es mas sencillo... mira este tema

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about4657.html


----------



## chicorrellana

es de mucha ayuda gracias.


----------



## daniela lopez

hola a todos me gustaria saber como puedo controlar y monitorear los equipos de un laboratori para q por ejemplo si se roban un computador pueda recibir un mensaje de texto en un cel avisando q han violado el laboratorio
como podria y con q materiales lograria realizarlo por favor es urgente toy embalada jeje
graciaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaasssssssssss


----------



## JuLiN110

hola gente,
Daniela lo q kieres ahcer es algo mas poderoso!. 
1ro necesitas transmisores en los ekipos q envien información de localizacion, GPS o algun metodo de posicionamiento, hay otro metodo por radio frecuencia con 3 torres y tomar los desfasajes de tiempo para medir la distancia.
2do teniendo los transmisores rekieres de una estacion base de recepcion donde haya comunicacion a un computador o un celular. 
3ro entender y comprender la comunicacion de TRAMAS de celulares, para poder enviar una respuesta desde la estacion por medio del celular. y listo!

para lo de tramas. . buscate sobre celulares NOKIAS  hya mucha información,

espero q esto te genere mas dudas ! bye sigue buscando!


----------



## marara87

Buen dia!!! en la Universidad tengo un proyecto de telecomunicaciones y es el siguiente: necesito transmitir datos binarios por medio de un celular, ese codigo binario que mande lo tiene que recibir algun otro aparato que este conectado a una PC. Por ejemplo: si yo mando el codigo 1010 del celular este tiene que ser recibido x la PC y activar algo o desactivar algo..


----------



## DOSMETROS

Envias serie , un tono para cero , otro tono para uno.

Saludos !


----------

